# T3 A/R .60 too big - 1.8



## b15mark (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah i was told by many people that my t3 is too big for my turbo project which is the qg18de. it has a A/R of .60 on the turbine side but not really sure about the compressor.

Some say it'll boost at like 4-5k with no tuning but with proper tuning i can get it down to like 3 or 4 or so...is that true?

-mark


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the size is what will mostly affect the spool up time (in relation to the displacement of the engine) and you're not going to be able to change much about that... maybe with some tuning get it to spool a couple hundred rpm sooner...


----------



## b15mark (Aug 20, 2004)

word. hmmm i'm in a dilema right now. This guy is going to trade me his t28 .48/ .49 from a talon + cash for my t3.

he had it on a crx LS.

yay or nay.

-mark


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

too many headaches for me, I say nay...


----------



## b15mark (Aug 20, 2004)

i'm probably just going to sell it to him if he takes my offer. maybe just save up and buy a GT28R from mike or someone selling one...*ahem

-mark


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*ahem yourself  

i got the same plans.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha I'll sell you both GT28Rs. Also I'll let you know how it works because I'll be running one myself (gt28RS is on backorder thru my guy)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

b15mark said:


> Yeah i was told by many people that my t3 is too big for my turbo project which is the qg18de. it has a A/R of .60 on the turbine side but not really sure about the compressor.
> 
> Some say it'll boost at like 4-5k with no tuning but with proper tuning i can get it down to like 3 or 4 or so...is that true?
> 
> -mark


I'd say the T3 is probably ok but the T3 doesnt have a .60 housing, more like .63.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I'd say the T3 is probably ok but the T3 doesnt have a .60 housing, more like .63.



I think he has the t3 super 60.........but he never told me all the specs when he talked to me.


----------

